# My very first CP soap EVER!!



## pmqmama (Oct 7, 2013)

It's pretty light right now, taking into account the vanilla will darken. 

I did a "rootbeer float" swirl.... Hopefully. I won't know if I'm a sucky swirler or not for a couple of days. Haha

I guess I should have asked here first before I threw everything in a pot.  Here's what I used. I'm hoping I used enough palm and coconut for it to not be super soft. It started with the recipe on soapqueen, then being the rebel I am, I switched a little. 

2oz each Sweet Almond, Avocado, Castor, Hempseed and Wheatgerm. 
4oz Shea Butter
8oz each Palm and Coconut
16oz Olive 
6.62oz Lye to 18.9oz water - superfatting is still greek to me. 

I used the soap calc on saffireblue - hopefully it does me well.






Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## renata (Oct 8, 2013)

It looks great! I hope we'll see cut pictures


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice one!

It's a bit overly complicated though. You really don't need all those ingredients.
I'd go back to something fairly basic;
20-25% coconut
20% palm
5-8% castor
47-55% olive

You could pick one of those more luxurious oils/butters and add 5-10 % instead of the olive oil. That way, you learn what feel each 'extra' gives and what suits you best.

Wheatgerm and hemp oil are prone to rancidicy. You can use smaller quantities of fresh hemp (you could add vit E as soon as you open the bottle), but I would definitely ditch the wheat germ to avoid DOS.

Also, you used more than full water.


----------



## pmqmama (Oct 8, 2013)

I will try that one after work today. I got the brambleberry soap app last night and it looks like I used almost 4oz too much water. Lol Thank goodness Christmas is stil 2 months away

I snuck the end off the mold, and it's not looking too "swirly" yet. Seems like I can probably unmold it tonight. 





Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks really good, congrats on your first soap.


----------



## renata (Oct 8, 2013)

It look great! It reminds me of latte


----------



## judymoody (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks great!

I bought some wheat germ oil by mistake early in my soaping career.  But used in small % in combination with more stable oils, I found that it didn't DOS (I also live in a dry climate).  I liked what it brought to the soap but haven't used it since.


----------



## pmqmama (Oct 8, 2013)

It's cute. No swirls but more like an actual rootbeer float.  





Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 8, 2013)

I still haven't made a layered soap like that and I need too, it looks really nice. To get swirls with layers like that, you need to do a up and down hanger type swirl. There are a lot of videos on youtube that show the technique.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mmm I want a root beer float now, or chocolate, or both... 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## savonierre (Oct 8, 2013)

That does look like a root beer float, I like it!!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 9, 2013)

It's lovely! I wish my first one had turned out half as good :razz:
Next time, you could bring it to a lighter trace and pour the color you want to swirl in from a bit more hight.


----------



## pmqmama (Oct 11, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> It's lovely! I wish my first one had turned out half as good :razz:
> Next time, you could bring it to a lighter trace and pour the color you want to swirl in from a bit more hight.



I am going to do that tonight and re-try the strawberry. The smell is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 11, 2013)

Very nice! Your soaps look like a root beer float, and your soap is an especially nice first soap. You can get a more exact amount for the water with this soapcalc: http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/soapcalcwp.asp  
If you have superfat questions, you are in the right place, also the right place for questions about how to use this soap calculator, it was a little more challenging for me to learn, but you will love it, once you learn it. I usually soap at 6%, and you will get many ideas on superfat here as well.
http://www.soapcalc.net/calc/soapcalcwp.asp


----------



## kazmi (Oct 11, 2013)

That looks so much like a root beer float!   and that's your 1st cp batch??!!!   Great job!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2013)

Congratulations on your first batch! I think it looks great and now I'm really craving a root beer float.


----------



## MKRainville (Oct 14, 2013)

Great job on your first CP!


----------



## porumi (Oct 15, 2013)

Well done! Looks great too me. 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Oct 15, 2013)

congratulations on your first batch, mine didnt turn out near that nice! and i havent ventured into using colors yet. I have been making soaps for four years now!! ha ha. it looks really good, and like the others, i now want a root beer.....


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks yummy!  Nice first soap, mine didn't look quite so nice.


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 17, 2013)

I love layered soaps.  I think I like this concept better as a layer than as a swirl, it very much reminds me of a cappuccino or a root beer float.  Thinking I need to invest in a textured soap cutter, it's one think I've never done.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 17, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Nice one!
> 
> It's a bit overly complicated though. You really don't need all those ingredients.
> I'd go back to something fairly basic;
> ...


 
I fully agree with Dagmr, ditch the hemp and wheat germ oil. The above recipe will give you a very good bar of soap that will last well.


----------



## SudsyPM (Oct 17, 2013)

pmqmama said:


> It's cute. No swirls but more like an actual rootbeer float.
> 
> View attachment 3969
> 
> ...



Nice! Looks just like a float



Sent from Holistic Blends Soap Co. iPhone


----------

